# First time posting pics of my 29 biocube here



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Here are some pics of my tank, see what u guys thinking about it. Any comment are welcome, any things that i need to improve just let me know. i know my powerhead is old but i gonna change to a nano 425 soon and add more live rock later, rite now i have only 20lbs live rock. Tank been running for one year and two months now.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really nice!

What livestock is in there now?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Fish i have are flame tail blenny, yellowhead jawfish, green spotted mandarin goby, orchid dottybacks and black saddle clown.

Corals i have are frogspawn, xenia, gsp, some zoa, red mushroom, green tip torch frag, green hammer frag and rics.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks very nice keep it up


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

i remember when i first started out.....i loved the mushrooms !!! looking great andy, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice aquascaping. Looking sharp.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice and clean! love the coraline algae, very lovely!


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments guys. Will add more corals and liverock soon.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

also thinking of buying some rubble live rock to put into the sump, rite now i am using the bio balls that came with the tank and bio rings that i added at the bottom. Having a skimmer running too.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks good! Love your jawfish - they add so much character to a tank!


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya they ar cute and doin alot of funny action, specially when they look at u in its burrow lol.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

nice clean setup, keep posting your pics.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

i will add more liverock next week and a coral. Anyway thanks for the comment.


----------



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks great. Good coralline growth


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Added some more live rock, a leather coral and a hydor 425. Still have the old marineland 400 for feeding station for the mandarin goby.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

looking good dude!!! keep up the good work!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

looks like you have deep sand bad in the back of the tank. be careful do not disturb it at all or try to vacuum it very often

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

The sand on the back is deep because i have a jawfish it always moved the sand on the back to dig burrow.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Added a purple and highlight yellow tip torch.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nice its very cute!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! So much variety in a nano! Good work


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

New stuff added, some ar bought from the meet ytd. A purple tip green torch, pick tip green torch, pink zoa and a alveopora coral.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

A tank full of euphyllia and a jawfish=gorgeous


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey nice tank! I also have a 29g biocube. Have you had any jumpers into the filter section yet? I had three fish die from that...its a cheap fix and i would recommend you do it. Get some gutter guard and cut it, it snaps right on. Let me know if you need pics. Keep up the nice work!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

jamie1985 said:


> Hey nice tank! I also have a 29g biocube. Have you had any jumpers into the filter section yet? I had three fish die from that...its a cheap fix and i would recommend you do it. Get some gutter guard and cut it, it snaps right on. Let me know if you need pics. Keep up the nice work!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Before i was using the stock lighting so i have the canopy on so they cant jump over to it but now i replace the stock lighting with par38 leds so i dont have the canopy now and yesterday my jawfish jump to the chamber 3 of the sump then i took it bak to the tank and i even have rgg crate on top. Now i have to close the canopy when i turn off the lights every nite. Now i need to buy some birds netting and cover on top of the egg crate so the fishes cant jump out and no need to use the canopy anymore.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats crazy...at least he didnt jump on the floor!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey man do you have any pics of your par38 setup? I have been wanting to do that with mine also.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks really nice!


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

jamie1985 said:


> Thats crazy...at least he didnt jump on the floor!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


ya is so lucky it jump out to the sump lol.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

New pics with a stylophora, red monti cap and two new par38 leds added. wondering if the light is bleaching the stylophora? when the lights ar off the pink color is bright but when the lights ar on, it kinda look white.


----------

